# Planning for February



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wassup everyone!! 

Had a great time at Joe's with all of you. And we talked about doing it again in February... maybe the 13th at 2pm. 

So, who's in?! Smokey Joe's, 2:00pm 2/13/10


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm In. Everyone check your schedules, let us know.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Let's do it like this: 

Those coming: 
1. Magnate
2. Wild 7even
3.

Other Dates Proposed: 
1.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll keep trying but Justin and Josh took most of my stash! Any weekend.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Those coming: 
1. Magnate
2. Wild 7even
3. Juicestain

Other Dates Proposed: 
1.



smelvis said:


> I'll keep trying but Justin and Josh took most of my stash! Any weekend.


:behindsofa:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ill be there, but sometimes I work till 2pm on sat., So i would show more like 3


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Should be good to go as well.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Those coming:
1. Magnate
2. Wild 7even
3. Juicestain
4. smelvis
5. jessejava187
6. Mortanis

Other Dates Proposed:
1.



Any other WA puffers out there!?!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

There's Rick

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/20961-rick.html


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Just sent out PM's to everyone I could find on the board from WA about this with a link to the thread. Maybe we'll see a few new faces next month:thumb:


:bump:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't know if anyone actually looks at the event calender, but also added the event on there.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

There's an event calendar?! LOL!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Magnate said:


> There's an event calendar?! LOL!!


I know right. At the top of the forum in the right hand links there is a Calendar link:lever:


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey fellas,

I'm sorry I missed out last week, but I have been pretty sick the last few weeks off and on. I will definitely try to make the February date but I may be out of town that weekend, not sure yet. Smokey Joe's is my closest B&M and I love the joint! I briefly met JesseJava a few months ago for a trade so looking to meeting up again and seeing everyone.

Later,
Ryan

Those coming:
1. Magnate
2. Wild 7even
3. Juicestain
4. smelvis
5. jessejava187
6. Mortanis
7. AlohaStyle (might be out of town)


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just so we all where we are sitting if you dont know what we look like, I will be wearing a shirt with a half naked woman on it and a New era Cap, ask anyone who knows me and this is always what im wearing


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

So, are we still on for 2pm? or should we move it to 3pm?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> So, are we still on for 2pm? or should we move it to 3pm?


 nYou guys can do 2, ill just be there at 3, ill try to get out of work early but we can see


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish that I could make it - but I work on Feb 13 - :-(


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I can make it for a couple of hours if it's at 2:00. It will be good to meet you all. 
Vinnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

2pm it's on!


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

count me in - looking forward to meeting ya'll 
anyone going to the lit lounge at Sno. casino tonight? there's an event there i tried to post a link to, but my post count hasn't hit 30.
heading there now... got some friends who want to go (but can't get there 'til 5).
-rick


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

rick said:


> count me in - looking forward to meeting ya'll
> anyone going to the lit lounge at Sno. casino tonight? there's an event there i tried to post a link to, but my post count hasn't hit 30.
> heading there now... got some friends who want to go (but can't get there 'til 5).
> -rick


Hey Rick
For Wa stuff, if you need something said or posted my email is [email protected]

Have fun!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Rick
> For Wa stuff, if you need something said or posted my email is [email protected]
> 
> Have fun!!


Hey Smelvis, hope you're coming... I owe you, ya know... and I don't mind comin' to pick you up if you wanna carpool.

Let me know! :rockon:


----------



## rick (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks smelvis - hope to meet you next week,
-rick


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Newbie here and sorry for the stupid question, but where is Smokey Joes? Anyone welcome? I'm in Shoreline.


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Hey guys. Newbie here and sorry for the stupid question, but where is Smokey Joes? Anyone welcome? I'm in Shoreline.


It's in Fife right off of I5 before you get to Tacoma. It's a great place to enjoy a cigar! And yes, everyone is welcome... 21 and older though as it's a full bar too.

http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool - thanks. Hopefully I can make it down and say hi.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Greeting fellow Washingtonians! Please count me in! (A few of you contacted me weeks ago regarding this get together and at the time I couldn't commit.)

Is there a typical meeting area within the establishment that you gents rendezvous to?

NOTE: I'll be the guy with the slack-eyed silly look on his face, mustering up the nerve to introduce himself to strangers, since I've yet had the pleasure of meeting any of you.

Sadly, it appears raingear will be the apparel for the day. :biglaugh:

eep:


----------



## AlohaStyle (Jun 30, 2009)

I still don't know if I will be able to make it as my wife wants to head to Bellingham tomorrow morning for the weekend. So if I don't make it, smoke some good ones for me!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> Greeting fellow Washingtonians! Please count me in! (A few of you contacted me weeks ago regarding this get together and at the time I couldn't commit.)
> 
> Is there a typical meeting area within the establishment that you gents rendezvous to?
> 
> ...


LOL, maybe you'll be wearing a blue shirt with sunglasses on your head... Then we'll know who you are because you'll look just like me at the last herf.

Seriously, who wants to walk around saying "Hi, are you from the internet?" :typing:

Tell you what, I'm gonna print a picture of the puffer fish and put it out on the table. Look for the fish man!

Welcome in advance!! :smoke:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

AlohaStyle said:


> I still don't know if I will be able to make it as my wife wants to head to Bellingham tomorrow morning for the weekend. So if I don't make it, smoke some good ones for me!


C'mon!! What does Bellingham have on Fife?! eep:


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> LOL, maybe you'll be wearing a blue shirt with sunglasses on your head... Then we'll know who you are because you'll look just like me at the last herf.
> 
> Seriously, who wants to walk around saying "Hi, are you from the internet?" :typing:


Now _THAT'S_ some funny schlitz right there! Ummm. . . errr. . . does that mean if I don't show up with a sense of humor I cannot join the herf-bash?
:rofl:

The puffer fish picture is a great idea though. I greatly appreciate it! (Can't be having the new guy looking _TOO _stupid, right?)

:smoke:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> (Can't be having the new guy looking _TOO _stupid, right?)
> 
> :smoke:


Sure we can! You'll see when I put the puffer fish on someone elses's table and we all watch you go up to some strangers and say "Hey, are you guys from the internet?"

You'll know who we are... we're the guys on the other side of the room pointing at you and laughing.

Don't worry though, I'll prep the dudes with the fish to laugh at you too! :thumb:

See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Sure we can! You'll see when I put the puffer fish on someone elses's table and we all watch you go up to some strangers and say "Hey, are you guys from the internet?"
> 
> You'll know who we are... we're the guys on the other side of the room pointing at you and laughing.
> 
> ...


:biglaugh: ROFL!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

See you guys in a few hours! Looking forward to seeing some new faces. Me, mortanis and smelvis should be there right around 2pm. I'll be sporting a white Nub cap in case someone needs to identify me.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

:car:
I'm leaving Seattle bout 1pm and rollin through Rain City to exchange my Palio. Should easily be there by 2pm.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That was REALLY fun you guys!! Good to meet some new faces too!! 

I think everyone deserves some positive ring gauge. 

Except Jesse, for bringing his sister. :rofl:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

What the hell! It only let me give out rep to two people before it said I gave out too much! 

Still owe rep to: Mortanis, Juicestain, Jesse, Vinny, and Gary.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I missed it, someday I will make another! Glad you guy's had fun. :ask:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Lots of fun fellas. Nice to see the new faces, I'll load the pictures up in the pic forum in a few.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Magnate said:


> What the hell! It only let me give out rep to two people before it said I gave out too much!
> 
> Still owe rep to: Mortanis, Juicestain, Jesse, Vinny, and Gary.


hehe. I made sure to at least get Gary out of the negatives:thumb:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> hehe. I made sure to at least get Gary out of the negatives:thumb:


Awesome!!

Don't miss the new thread! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/265154-team-wa-battle-joes-march-13th.html


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a link to the pic thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/265158-wa-herf-02-12-10-a.html


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> hehe. I made sure to at least get Gary out of the negatives:thumb:


*Juicestain*, *smelvis*, and of course *Magnate*, thanks so very much for the gauge! Thanks for making a new guy feel so welcomed. . . . like _dayum_, did the hours fly by too quickly! I did learn one thing for certain this afternoon, my current limit apparently is about 2 and 1/4 sticks before my stomach turns south :dizzy:. . . .:mrgreen:.

*Magnate*, thanks for the _*tatuaje*_ bro, I'm hugely looking forward to lighting the stick up after I let it sit for a couple of weeks. Rest assured next month it's payback to you!

It was truly great meeting all you gents and I'm looking forward to our next get-together; I'll be a little better prepared next time around. You guy _ROCK!_

~Gary

:smoke2:


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

It was great to meet you all, I too smoked at least one to many. I normally have one after dinner, but not last night. 
I'm looking forward to next month!...
Vinnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ha, I came home wanting to put a flame to that Opus X that Juicestain gave me - thank you, sir - but my brain told me that each draw was going to be dizzying after all the smoking earlier... so, it's resting, and so am I!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

This rep system is annoying... no wonder our members don't use it much. I came here, gave a rep to Vinnie, and now I can't give out rep because I gave out too much in the last 24 hours!! I gave out 1 this morning. C'mon!! 

I also tried before Vinnie to give out rep to the rest of the people on my list, and it wouldn't let me!! It said I need to spread it around first!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> This rep system is annoying... no wonder our members don't use it much. I came here, gave a rep to Vinnie, and now I can't give out rep because I gave out too much in the last 24 hours!! I gave out 1 this morning. C'mon!!
> 
> I also tried before Vinnie to give out rep to the rest of the people on my list, and it wouldn't let me!! It said I need to spread it around first!!


Not really Chris it keeps people myself included from giving out to much for silly reasons, I gave out some last night too and after 3 I was blocked.

Rule makes sense! I can't remember the thread and what it say's but was something like rg is for people who go above and beyond! Of course I don't completly follow it myself and neither do most. LOL

PM answered.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Indeed, my friend, I understand the rule's raison d'etra - especially after having been on some less mature forums. I just feel it might be too strict... 

And for above and beyond - I think coming out to meet fellow BOTL's in real life and sharing some real camaraderie is above and beyond normal forum activity. I definitely think sitting down with a brother for a couple hours and demolishing sticks together adds to their positive reputation for me. 

Ah well, I'll just keep pressing the button until the shock stops happening and I get my next cheese. :lever:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Indeed, my friend, I understand the rule's raison d'etra - especially after having been on some less mature forums. I just feel it might be too strict...
> 
> And for above and beyond - I think coming out to meet fellow BOTL's in real life and sharing some real camaraderie is above and beyond normal forum activity. I definitely think sitting down with a brother for a couple hours and demolishing sticks together adds to their positive reputation for me.
> 
> Ah well, I'll just keep pressing the button until the shock stops happening and I get my next cheese. :lever:


I pretty much said the same thing kinda.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> This rep system is annoying... no wonder our members don't use it much. I came here, gave a rep to Vinnie, and now I can't give out rep because I gave out too much in the last 24 hours!! I gave out 1 this morning. C'mon!!
> 
> I also tried before Vinnie to give out rep to the rest of the people on my list, and it wouldn't let me!! It said I need to spread it around first!!


Naturally, I couldn't agree with you more *Magnate*. :thumb:

Hey, another "shout-out" of gratitude to my new bros *Vinnie*, *Rick*, *Wild 7EVEN* and *JesseJava187*! Thanks guys!!!

~Gary


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Bummed I missed it. Hopefully next time!


----------

